# Leg Of Lamb !!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey all, we've been wanting some lamb the last bit...  So to cure the hankerin, pulled a leg of lamb outta the freezer the other day.  This was just a small one, bout 5 lbs. 

Getting ready for the smoker, I plugged it with some garlic cloves.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017






Seasoned up with some Tatonka Dust.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017






Smoked on the GMG with Camp Chef Comp pellets for a few hours at 275* til IT of 125*.  Then pulled, wrapped in foil & my Q towel for bout an hour.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017






All rested & ready to slice !













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017


















image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017






Played up with some taters & asparagus !  

Wife's plate.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017






My plate.













image.jpeg



__ WaterinHoleBrew
__ Mar 19, 2017






Was a tasty meal, this really hit the spot !  Been too long since we had lamb !  

Thanks for lookin all !


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks perfect to me....  I'd eat it....  

Dave


----------



## myownidaho (Mar 19, 2017)

I'd eat that! I love lamb.


----------



## pabeef (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks great we need to pull one out also.


----------



## b-one (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm more of a chop guy and rarely. That does look tasty the whole plate!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 19, 2017)

That looks delicious!

I love lamb!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Mar 19, 2017)

Justin I have only had chops done on a grill.Yours looks good nice color 

Richie


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Looks perfect to me....  I'd eat it....
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave.  Hadn't had lamb in a long time, this really was a tasty treat !  Appreciate ya dropping a line !


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2017)

Looks Awesome, Justin !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never had Lamb, but I'm sure I'd like that !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## dukeburger (Mar 19, 2017)

I've never eaten lamb in my life. I may have to change that after seeing this!


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 19, 2017)

We love lamb but have only ever had chops.


This looks amazing


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> I'd eat that! I love lamb.



Thanks, we love it too...  Gotta have it more often !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

PABEEF said:


> Looks great we need to pull one out also.



Thanks, this was a tasty treat !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

b-one said:


> I'm more of a chop guy and rarely. That does look tasty the whole plate!



Thanks man, we don't eat as much lamb as I'd like but it's sure a tasty treat when we do...


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That looks delicious!
> 
> I love lamb!
> 
> ...



Thank you Al, appreciate the nice words & point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

tropics said:


> Justin I have only had chops done on a grill.Yours looks good nice color
> Richie
> 
> Thumbs Up



Thanks for the kind words & point my friend, this was a tasty treat.  Don't get this often !  If ya get a chance to try this, I don't think you would be disappointed !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Justin !!:drool ---:points:
> 
> I never had Lamb, but I'm sure I'd like that !!Thumbs Up
> 
> Bear



Thanks Bear, if ya get a chance to try this...  I don't think you'd be disappointed !  Appreciate the kind words & point buddy !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 19, 2017)

DukeBurger said:


> I've never eaten lamp in my life. I may have to change that after seeing this!



Thanks Duke, if ya try this I think you'd like it !  We don't have it as often as I'd like, but it's a tasty treat when we do !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks great Justin! 

Point!


----------



## sauced (Mar 21, 2017)

Ummm....Lamb is on of my favorites and yours was cooked PERFECTLY!!!! I hate over cooked lamb.

Those plates look absolutely delicious!!

Points


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 21, 2017)

c farmer said:


> We love lamb but have only ever had chops.
> 
> 
> This looks amazing



Thanks Adam, I think this would be right in your wheelhouse !  Thumbs Up


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 21, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Justin!
> 
> Point!



Thanks Case, appreciate it !


----------



## mike5051 (Mar 22, 2017)

Great looking Lamb WHB!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   

Mike


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 24, 2017)

Sauced said:


> Ummm....Lamb is on of my favorites and yours was cooked PERFECTLY!!!! I hate over cooked lamb.
> Those plates look absolutely delicious!!
> 
> Points     :points:



Thank you Sauced, this was tasty...  Appreciate the kind words & point !


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 24, 2017)

mike5051 said:


> Great looking Lamb WHB!  :points1:
> 
> Mike



Thanks Mike, appreciate the point too !


----------



## fwismoker (Mar 26, 2017)

Looks good Justin.   Curious, the last time I garlic studded anything it was WAY overpowering. JJ told me he likes to pre cook the cloves before studding.  How was yours?


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2017)

What a great meal! Point!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 9, 2017)

FWIsmoker said:


> Looks good Justin.   Curious, the last time I garlic studded anything it was WAY overpowering. JJ told me he likes to pre cook the cloves before studding.  How was yours?



Hey Keith, this tasted great but then again we are huge fans of garlic.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 9, 2017)

Disco said:


> What a great meal! Point!
> 
> Disco



Thanks a lot Disco, appreciate ya dropping a line & the point !   Hope all is well with you & yours.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 9, 2017)

YUM!  Nice job Justin


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 17, 2017)

FWIsmoker said:


> YUM!  Nice job Justin



Thanks Keith, appreciate it...  It was tasty !


----------

